# Palm Jumeirah -- Garden Home Villa



## taeli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am thinking of moving to Dubai later this year 2011 and to buy a Garden Home House on a frond of the Palm.

I have read a lot this forum, but most of the posts are about appartments, not villas.

I would appreciate you help very much, if you could answer some useful posts about living in a house on the palm.

Questions would be:

All about living there, community, finding friends,..

Real costs like maintenance fees, A/C fees,... ( because I do not trust teh costs the property agency tell me ); how far did the costs go up last year and will be the future ?

Quality of the buidlings, needs for renovation ... can I expect to live there also in 10 years ?

Everything else, what is of interest to a newby.

Many Thanks

Taeli from Austria


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Contact Richard at PK Properties. He is the expert on Palm Jumeirah Villas. I can highly recommend him.


----------

